
Idea for HN: Ideas for HN - Razengan
Given the userbase of HN, I&#x27;m surprised that this isn&#x27;t already a thing:<p>Pitching ideas for things and services that you&#x27;ve identified a necessity for, or would just like to see in the world, but do not have the time, resources or motivation to build yourself.<p>It could become a tradition like Ask HN, Show HN.
======
bigtimeidiot
> _It could become a tradition like Ask HN, Show HN._

Since I see these threads regularly enough, I think it's _already_ an
unofficial tradition.

